# Unable to install dmg files



## lukeslytalker (Aug 23, 2005)

I just got an imac for cross platform testing and I can't install any dmg files. 

I've tried installing Internet Explorer, Firefox and flash player, but I get the same error every time I try to install new programs.

Unable to verify "" dmg

Does anybody know what I need to do to be able to install these applications? :4-dontkno 

Oh yeah and I just installed OSX 10.0.1


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

you need to upgrade your os. apple doesn't even have any sw that runs below 10.1.5. i reccomend 10.2.8 if you are trying to do any real world tests. sounds like that you problem is a bad dmg, which means you must download it again. or more likely, that fact you are using a os that nobody ever supported. again, upgrade to aleast 10.1.5.


----------

